# 1965 Moto Mower Snow Shark Tranny problem



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi,
Just discovered that gear selector in the transmission of my Snow Shark broke.

Can anyone sugest how should I go about finding this part or any hints where to look for this kind of transmission?
Thank you.
Ted, Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Any possibility of welding it?
Joe


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Repairs*

It would really help to have pictures of both the machine and the broken parts.

Sometimes other machines have the same parts or similar ones, and they may interchange.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this what you have? 

Kohler Snow Blower

It's not mine. I just happened to run across it.
Joe


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey ted,

I have a few of those snowblowers the 2 speed forward and 2 speed reverse transmission is a foote model 36. the bad news is that pretty much none of it is available. here is a link to a parts site..

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/FOOTE/FOOTE-36.pdf


Which part is actually broken, the lever/fork?


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Is this what you have?
> 
> Kohler Snow Blower
> 
> ...


 -Yes. This is the same model that i have.
Ted


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

td5771 said:


> hey ted,
> 
> I have a few of those snowblowers the 2 speed forward and 2 speed reverse transmission is a foote model 36. the bad news is that pretty much none of it is available. here is a link to a parts site..
> 
> ...


- I was told by my mechanic that gear selector is broken. I have not seen the part yet. I will see it tomorrow and I can take photos if needed. I think it is the lever. I will know all answers tomorrow.


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

-OK. I posted 4 photos in this forum's gallery. 
Title: 1965 Moto Mower Snow Shark Kohler.

Here are the links:

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - cavemanperiod's Album: 1965 Moto Mower Snow Shark Kohler - Picture


Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - cavemanperiod's Album: 1965 Moto Mower Snow Shark Kohler - Picture

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - cavemanperiod's Album: 1965 Moto Mower Snow Shark Kohler - Picture


Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - cavemanperiod's Album: 1965 Moto Mower Snow Shark Kohler - Picture


Hopefully I took them right way enough so they show what is needed .

Thanx guys.

Ted


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in the middle of my work week, give me a few days to get out to the shed and take a look. I have one of the transmissions out already so I just have to open it up and see if that piece is still good. The trans I have spare has broken reverse so hopefully it didn't take out other gears.


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

td5771 said:


> I am in the middle of my work week, give me a few days to get out to the shed and take a look. I have one of the transmissions out already so I just have to open it up and see if that piece is still good. The trans I have spare has broken reverse so hopefully it didn't take out other gears.


----------------
Great news! Thanx.
OK. I will sit tight waiting for to hear from you.
Talk soon.
Ted


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I will be out to check the trans tonight, already pulled it out, just have to crack it open


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok I went out and took the trans apart and the clutch collar (selector) is in great shape. I am going to dig around a bit and see if any place has it. Bet they wont but I want to check since this is my spare trans and if it goes on one of my other machines I am out of luck. I am not saying I wont sell it to you, I will, and no it wont be priced like gold...I will put it here for all to see. 

Let me dig around. what I am hoping for is to find yet another one of these blowers that is out of commision (found 4 so far, 1 parts, 1 sold and 2 are in service for me) and buy it. Give me a day or 2 and we will get the part to you. is there anything else wrong with your machine?


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

td5771 said:


> Ok I went out and took the trans apart and the clutch collar (selector) is in great shape. I am going to dig around a bit and see if any place has it. Bet they wont but I want to check since this is my spare trans and if it goes on one of my other machines I am out of luck. I am not saying I wont sell it to you, I will, and no it wont be priced like gold...I will put it here for all to see.
> 
> Let me dig around. what I am hoping for is to find yet another one of these blowers that is out of commision (found 4 so far, 1 parts, 1 sold and 2 are in service for me) and buy it. Give me a day or 2 and we will get the part to you. is there anything else wrong with your machine?


--------
Hi again,
No. This is the only problem that came up with this blower for now.
OK. Talk soon. No problem.
Ted


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would do $30 plus shipping to you. look into shipping from usa zip 11754

let me know.

there was an entire blower of the same I think by you for $200 cant hurt to offer 125 or 150 I think it was in edmonton craigslist.


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

td5771 said:


> I would do $30 plus shipping to you. look into shipping from usa zip 11754
> 
> let me know.
> 
> there was an entire blower of the same I think by you for $200 cant hurt to offer 125 or 150 I think it was in edmonton craigslist.


 -----------
Sure. I will send you what you ask for it.
How would you like the payment to be sent?

I did not find that CL blower yet. But I do not think I need another one. 

Thank you for letting me know, though.

Ted


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

Just thinking a bit more after you asked if there was anything else needing to be looked after in my machine.

- I have missing cover that sits above the star mounted at the end of the rod which rotates the snow blowing arm of the blower. 
Did you happend to have one available also?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

yes I have that part as well. $5 for it. private message me your address and I will bring the stuff to find out how much shipping will be. I will let you know and we will figure out payment.


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

td5771 said:


> yes I have that part as well. $5 for it. private message me your address and I will bring the stuff to find out how much shipping will be. I will let you know and we will figure out payment.


-------------------
You should find a message wit my addrress in your private email mailbox by now.

I will also buy from you the door for the carburator compartment, if you happened to have one. 
At first I thought I would make one myself. It is a simple part to make. But, if you had one and I was buying other stuff from you, then why not to get one more from you...
Talk soon.
Ted, 
​


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 27, 2016)

Solutions to Snow Shark gearbox issues, and parts, may be found in this thread.


----------

